# Lieblingsfach



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt würd ich gerne wissen was euer lieblingsfach in der schule ist (!), nicht wahr (das verfäkscht das ergebniss)
& wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fang mal an
Lieblingsfach: Erdkunde
Wieso?
_|_|_ 
_|_|_ 
o|o|x


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. September 2010)

Deutsch, da kann ich mich austoben. Im Grunde ist der Stoff nicht so wichtig, der Unterrichtende ist da eher ausschlaggebend.

Ach ja, ich tippe mal dass der Fred hier spätestens bei Seite 3 dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

wollen wir wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. September 2010)

Das würde ich nicht versuchen. Denn dann würde ich das Nivea (ich weiß... *g*) so lange herunterziehen, 
dass der Mariannengraben dagegen noch in luftigen Höhen schwebt!

Und wir sind schon auf dem Besten Weg dahin. Die Hälfte der Beiträge sind völlig Off-Topic.

Aber erzähl mal etwas mehr, wieso Geographie? Für mich war das immer etwas öde.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

erdkunde ist so schön offtopic , du kannst mit deinem grundwissen punkten [solange es breit gefächert ist] außerden ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn du mal eine stunden nicht aufpasst da du alles sehr gut nacharbeiten kannst , & du lernst ne menge klugscheißer wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (22. September 2010)

Reli fand ich immer sehr interessant und Erdkunde mochte ich auch.

Chemie fand ich zwar auch immer super, hab da aber garnichts gefrafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (22. September 2010)

Deutsch und Englisch 

ich habs eher mit den sprachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dominau (22. September 2010)

Hauswirtschaft, Bio, Wirtschaftskunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Fächer mit den besten Lehrern.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2010)

Wirtschaft und Physik. 

Wirtschaft weil es einfach so schön erklärt, wieso Unternehmen so handeln wie es tun. Und weil es mir schlicht und einfach Spaß macht.

Physik weil es mich einfach fasziniert, alles das ist zu erklären oder es zumindest zu versuchen. Das kann man schlecht in Worte fassen.

Edit: Ja, Englisch und Informatik natürlich auch. Aber das weis ja jeder der mich halbwegs kennt...


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

ohja chemie lk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & deutsch lk


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Ich gehe zwar nicht mehr zur Schule, aber da das hier ja keine wissenschaftliche Studie ist, antworte ich trotzdem:

Deutsch, Literatur, Geschichte, Sozialwissenschaft - ich mochte Geistes- und Gesellschaftswissenschaften schon immer. Man kann wunderbar reden und diskutieren. Viel spannender als beispielsweise Mathe.

Deshalb studiere ich jetzt auch unter anderem Geschichte.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ohja chemie lk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chemie fand ich auch immer interessant, aber leider hatten wir 2 Jahre lang den falschen Lehrer und danach riesige Lücken... daher abgewählt. Schade eigentlich :/


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

ich mag es in chemie die freiheit zu haben irgendetwas zu erschaffen & immer neue bdg herauszu finden 
turnt mich echt an


----------



## Alcasim (22. September 2010)

Buchhaltung, Mathematik und Rechtswirtschaft. Was ich gar nicht abkann ist Französisch :O


----------



## Jester (22. September 2010)

Deutsch und Geschichte. LK. 
Traditionell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (22. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Deutsch, Literatur, Geschichte, Sozialwissenschaft - ich mochte Geistes- und Gesellschaftswissenschaften schon immer. Man kann wunderbar reden und diskutieren. Viel spannender als beispielsweise Mathe.



Tja, das deckt sich dann wohl so in etwa mit meinen Ansichten. Ich bin zwar in jedem Fach sehr gut, mal abgesehen von Mathe, aber Deutsch/Religion/Geschichte/Politik & Wirtschaft finde ich da schon am Besten.

Sport ja sowiso und Erdkunde sowie Englisch sind auch ganz nett, aber jetzt nicht soooo der Bringer.


Hassfächer sind Chemie (Formel kotz), Physik (rechnen urgh) und Mathe (Formeln + Rechnen = Doppelurgh)


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

normalerweise war es immer sport und bio aber seit meiner neuen sind es schule geschichte und deutsch


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2010)

Ich fand Schule nie besonders toll und kein Fach hat mich begeistern können.
Jetzt, 4 Jahre nach meinem Abschluss, muss ich zur Berufsschule und mir gefällt immer noch kein Fach.
Zum Glück hab ich wenigstens kein Deutsch und Mathe mehr, dafür aber BWP, WSK, ITS und EVA - Scheiß IT! >.<


----------



## xxhajoxx (22. September 2010)

Im Abi hatte ich Mathe und Datenverarbeitungstechnik als Leistungskurse, meine Lieblingsfächer waren Geschichte und Religion. Geschichte weil wir einfach ne klasse Lehrerin hatten und Religion weil es nicht um Bibel und so ging sondern eher um die allgemeinen Themen die die Welt so bewegen und das wurde dann manchmal in Bezug zur Religion behandelt.


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. September 2010)

> würd ich gerne wissen was euer lieblingsfach in der schule ist (!),nicht wahr (das verfäkscht das ergebniss)


Zumindest wissen wir jetzt was NICHT dein Lieblingsfach ist.

Ich setze mich jetzt einfach mal über die Threadgrenzen hinweg und beichte, dass Physik und Englisch meine Lieblingsfächer waren.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Also in der Berufsschule war mein Lieblingsfach ehrlich gesagt:
"Weibliche Mitschüler auf mich aufmerksam machen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten "Strafrecht" war ziemlich cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (23. September 2010)

Hömm, Schuljahr hat für mich zwar grad erst angefangen, aber egal:

Wirtschaft & Recht, ich mag den Lehrer und erwarte einiges vom Fach, dass es nie rüberbringen wird (genau wie bei Physik und Chemie :<)

Deutsch, ok, Lehrerin ist so lala, aber ich kanns einfach, deswegen lolig

Englisch, keine Ahnung, ich mags einfach Shane Dawsons Akzent nachzusprechen *fg*


----------



## Huntermoon (23. September 2010)

Bautechnik LK, Mathe und Physik. 
BT-> Interresanter Untericht und die richtung in die ich mal Beruflich gehen möchte (sonst hätte ichs auch nich gewählt)
Mathe-> War ich schon immer gut drinn und hat/macht mir Spass
Physik-> Dadurch das die Lehrer da immer so wunderbar Unsicher sind und die Mitschüler sogut wie nie mitarbeiten kann man da mit relativ wenig einsatz recht gute Noten einheimsen


----------



## TrollJumper (23. September 2010)

Was für mich im Moment interessant ist wäre z.B: Geschichte, Chemie, Physik, Informatik, Biologie Mathe und Technik.

Chemie, Physik und Bio -> Ich find die drei Naturwissenschaften einfach interessant, z.B: Magnetismus, Induktion, Erbgänge in Bio anfertigen, in Chemie ein paar Experimente machen.

Geschichte -> Geschichte ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ein Fach mit dem man sich einfach auseinandersetzen muss, es gehört auch zum allgemeinwissen (Erdkunde/Geographie gehört zwar auch dazu, ist oder war für mich aber nicht so leicht verständlich wie Geschichte) und ist durchweg interessant.

Informatik -> hmmmm dafür hab ich einfach keine Erklärung warum ich es so faszinierent finde. Kann an meinem Lehrer liegen, mit dem man sich wunderbar über Festplatten, Grafikkarten, Programme usw. unterhalten kann. Oder einfach nur weil ich zu viel Zeit vorm Pc verbringe, so oder so: im Büroleben geht so gut wie nichts mehr ohne Pc. Ich denke niemand würde sich heute noch an eine Schreibmaschiene setzen. Ich selbst kam einmal in den Genuss, eine Schreibmaschiene zu bedienen. Es war schlichtweg beknackt, hat man sich verschrieben: Zack! Neues Blatt Papier. Das Einrichten einer Seite hat mir auch manchmal den Nerv geraubt, da sind Pc´s 1000-mal komfortabler

Mathe und Technik -> Ganz einfach gesagt: da muss ich am wenigsten überlegen. Weil Mathe und Technik so nah beisammen liegen (auch Physik, gerade wenn es um das Berechnen von Widerständen geht oder ähnlichem) find ich beide so toll. Und weil ich sonst kein praktisches Fach hab außer Technik.



> Physik-> Dadurch das die Lehrer da immer so wunderbar Unsicher sind und die Mitschüler sogut wie nie mitarbeiten kann man da mit relativ wenig einsatz recht gute Noten einheimsen



Na unser Physiklehrer ist sich immer sicher, der gute Mann ist ein richtiger Experte auf dem Gebiet der Physik. er ist aber ein ein kleiner Trottel und sehr gutmütig. Der perfekte Opa!


----------



## Ellesmere (23. September 2010)

Geschichte - dazu wurde ja nun genug geschrieben. Ist halt ein tolles Fach, ausser man hat einen wirklich öden Lehrer. Hab ich zum Glück nie gehabt, sondern einen wirklich guten "Geschichtenerzähler". Der war wirklich top


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren fand ich Psychologie ganz interessant, hatte da auch kurz erwogen es zu studieren. Hab mich dann aber fürs Geld entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Desweiteren fand ich Psychologie ganz interessant, hatte da auch kurz erwogen es zu studieren. Hab mich dann aber fürs Geld entschieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...Hach.. wie schön es wäre, wenn wir für's "studieren" auch bezahlt werden würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heutzutage bekommt man ja kaum einen Sitzplatz, dafür das man nebenbei noch ackern muss. 
Und bei den Stundenlöhnen hat man unterm Strich kaum noch Zeit zum lernen, sofern man nicht zufällig die mindestgrenze von 32 Stunden einhält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. September 2010)

Im Studium fand ich Algorithmen & Datenstrukturen am interessantesten, wobei "Filme aus Kriesengebieten" auch ein recht lustiges Fach war. Dort haben wir nämlich nichts Anderes gemacht, als Filme aus Kriesengebieten zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das gab sogar Credits ^^

In der Hauptschulzeit war mein Lieblingsfach Mathematik. Da musste man nix auswendig lernen, höchstens vielleicht ne Hand voll Formeln. Da liess sich alles simpel berechnen, man musste nur ein Bisschen nachdenken und der Rest kam von allein.
Meine absoluten Hassfächer waren Latein, Französisch und Biologie (ausgenommen Bienchen- und Blümchenkunde vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Latein und Französisch liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, bei Bio vermute ich einfach, dass das an unserer Lehrerin lag, denn an und für sich wäre die Thematik interessant gewesen, nur wurde die absolut totlangweilig rübergebracht. Da war Physik fast schon ein Abenteuer dagegen.


----------



## Gothmorg (23. September 2010)

Meine Lieblingsfächer sind Religion und Informatik.
Religion, weil es mir einen "Heiden"spaß macht, blind-gläubige Leute niederzuargumentieren und Informatik einfach, weil es mir halt Spaß macht, PC + logische Herangehensweise und so ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

Hach, Schule! Das waren noch Zeiten! Sowohl mein absolutes Lieblings- als auch Hassfach war schon immer englisch. Ich habe irgendwann mit sieben Jahren angefangen, mir englisch selbst beizubringen. Uralt-Rollenspiele, ein Dictionary, die ersten Vokabeln waren Chain mail, short sword... geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spätestens ab der achten Klasse war ich dann besser als sämtliche Lehrer, bekam dementsprechend auch keine Hausaufgaben mehr auf und wenn in der Stunde jemand Vokabel- oder Grammatikfragen hatte, gingen die an mich und nicht mehr an den Lehrer. Geile Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehasst habe ich aber, dass Lehrer grundsätzlich völlig stur darauf beharren, dass sie alles besser wissen als ihre Schüler. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich an der Tafel Schwachsinn wie "looser" lesen musste. Auf meinen Einwand, dass man loser nur mit einem o schreibt, sind die Lehrer erst gar nicht eingegangen. Sind ja Lehrer und die wissen alles besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gar nicht begeistert war ich von Religion und Sport. Religion ist das Laberfach schlechthin. Es reicht aus, eine Meinung zu haben und über diese zu diskutieren und schon hat man seine gute Note sicher. Und Sport? Danach benotet werden, wie schnell man rennt, wie hoch man springt oder wie lange man blöd im Kreis rumrennen kann? Ist das fair? Vor einem Vokabeltest kann man sich hinsetzen und die Vokabeln stur auswendig lernen. Und das trifft auch so ziemlich jeden Test zu - man lernt die Materie halt auswendig, so gut es geht. Im Sport geht das nicht. Und als Kind war ich einfach nicht so gravitationsresistent wie andere Kinder - zu deutsch: Fette Kinder können nicht springen. Schon mal Elefanten hüpfen sehen? Natürlich nicht. Ist von der Natur auch nicht so gewollt. Wenn ich für die 100 Meter also eine halbe Stunde länger brauchte als meine Mitschüler, dann lag das nicht am fehlenden Willen oder daran, dass ich nie gelernt habe, wie man läuft. Ich war ganz einfach nur schwer. Und dass sowas die Versetzung gefährden kann, finde ich völlig daneben.


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2010)

Ich habe 3 Lieblinsfächer ^.^

Deutsch,Englisch und Räume und Zeiten (Bei uns Geografie & Geschichte in einem)

Deutsch: Ich liebe es einfach mit der staubtrockenen Grammatik zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Englisch: Es ist eine tolle Sprache und ich verwende sie sehr gerne.

RZ: Ich liebe die Geschichte der Menschheit einfach.

@Gothmorg

Wenn ich das in Reli tun würde, hätte ich vermutlich ne 1 (oder fürt euch deutschen ne 6^^)im Zeugnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (23. September 2010)

Religion, weil man da einfach nur labern muss, um eine gute Note zu bekommen. Völlig egal was es ist, wenn man seine eigene Meinung argumentieren kann, ist das ganz toll.
Sport, weil ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chemie. Ich verstehe weniger als die Hälfte von dem Zeug, was ich da lerne, aber der Lehrer ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. September 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsfächer sind Religion und Informatik.
> Religion, weil es mir einen "Heiden"spaß macht, blind-gläubige Leute niederzuargumentieren und Informatik einfach, weil es mir halt Spaß macht, PC + logische Herangehensweise und so ^^


Definiere bitte "niederzuargumentieren", wenns um die selbst interpretierbare Glaubensfrage geht. Oder beziehst Du Dich dabei auf Dinge wie brennende Büsche, sich teilende Meere, etc?


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2010)

Betriebswirtschaftslehre, weil es mich einfach herausfordert. Sehr viel selber auszuarbeiten, und auch endlich etwas was mir wirklich im Leben nutzt im gegnsatz zu dem "Grundwissen" das die ersten 8 Schuljahre war.
PeSk sollte noch interessant werden mit den ganzen Exkursionen und Lehrausgaengen, aber im moment ist es fad.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. September 2010)

Geschichte, Sozialwissenschaften
Unheimlich interessant und wissenswert. Mehr brauch man da nicht sagen.
Ausserdem hab ich da sonen Riecher entwickelt, der es mir ermöglicht immer mitzuarbeiten.

Generell ist es so: Ahnung von der Materie --> Man kann mitarbeiten --> Fach macht Spaß

Wenn man diese Formel beachtet, sollte es eigentlich keinen langweiligen Unterricht mehr geben.
Es sei denn der Lehrer ist ne Pfeife. Manche Fragen sind manchmal einfach so simpel das ich mir zu schade bin, darauf zu antworten.
(Klingt arrogant, ist es vielleicht auch)


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2010)

Mein Lieblingsfach ist Chemie - Wieso? Lehrer verdammt Cool und die super Versuche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (23. September 2010)

Ihr glücklichen Schweine, ihr. Mein Geschichtslehrer ist der absolute Obertroll und schafft es nicht die Leute auch nur 5 Minuten zu begeistern. Mag auch daran liegen, dass der Raum echt blöd liegt, die Luft einen innerhalb weniger Minuten zum dauer-gähnen zwingt und ich Geschichte dummerweise nur am Ende der Tage habe, was nicht gerade hilfreich ist. Aber zu meinem Lieblingsfach. Daas... is wohl englisch. Wie Kitten bin ich mit Games groß geworden, konnte also in der Schule schon ein bisschen. Irgendwann hatte ich dann auch Internet, so ab der 7., 8. Klasse und von da an konnte ich dann auch alles soweit in Englisch. Und seit Sek. II habe ich den chilligsten Englischlehrer, der sogleich mein Tutor ist, den man sich vorstellen kann. In den Klausuren kann ich einfach mal nur persönliche Scheiße schreiben, wie ich es in meinen Blogs tue und ernte dafür eine eins nach der anderen. Yay. Zweites Lieblingsfach ist wohl Kunst, auch wenn wir zu viel Plastiken und son Scheiß machen, die soll mich einfach mit Farbe oder mit Bleistiften malen lassen und mir meine 14 Punkte eintragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

Kommt bei mir eigentlich zu 80 Prozent auf den Lehrer an. An manchen Tagen ist das eine Fach mein absolutes Lieblingsfach. Hängt wie gesagt sehr von der Lehrkraft und von jeder einzelnen Stunde ab.

Erdkunde fand ich aber immer sau langweilig...nur in der 8ten, als wir fast nur coole Gesellschaftsthemen gemacht haben war es klasse. Aber die Entstehung von Gestein etc. fand ich nun nicht so spannend...


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Ich mag Deutsch und Ethik sehr, weil ich da meine Meinung sagen kann und es nicht streng nach Plan geht.
Interessant find ich zudem auch Geschichte und Gemeinschaftskunde. Liegt aber auch großteils an den Lehrern welches Fach mir gefällt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich mag Deutsch und Ethik sehr, weil ich da meine Meinung sagen kann und es nicht streng nach Plan geht.
> Interessant find ich zudem auch Geschichte und Gemeinschaftskunde. Liegt aber auch großteils an den Lehrern welches Fach mir gefällt.


Hast du in Ethik den Schillinger oder wen? Weil ich mag den Mann irgendwie...in Latein war er ziemlich gut auf menschlicher Ebene...aber Latein hab ich wie die meiten anderen auch, gehasst.


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich an der Tafel Schwachsinn wie "looser" lesen musste. Auf meinen Einwand, dass man loser nur mit einem o schreibt, sind die Lehrer erst gar nicht eingegangen. Sind ja Lehrer und die wissen alles besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja, ich hatte in der 9. und 10. auch so ne Trudel als Lehrerin. Die mir Sechsen eingetragen hat, weil ich, als ich mit den Englisch-Stillarbeiten fertig war, Mathehausaufgaben gemacht hab. Bevor ich mich langweile und nichts tue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber abgesehen von den knapp 2 Jahren, in denen ich diese Lehrerin hatte, war Englisch mein Lieblingsfach. Nur im Abi bin ich dann bissl abgekackt, weil ich für's Thema Vietnamkrieg keine Fakten gelernt hab *grml* Ich ärger mich heute noch drüber. Obwohl ich Sprachen eigentlich immer cool fand. Französisch hab ich abgewählt, weil ich in der 10. Klasse sechs Wochen ausgefallen bin und das nicht mehr aufholen konnte, genau wie bei Japanisch. Aber Englisch war immer super und ab der 11. dann Spanisch. Heut ärger ich mich, dass ich Latein nicht genommen hab, Medizin und so.
Ethik fand ich auch super, die Diskussionen lagen mir immer. Und das ein oder andere Mal hat sogar mein Lehrer gesagt "Das klingt einleuchtend, das ist gut, eigentlich hast du Recht." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musik war auch noch cool, konnte ich leider nicht als LK nehmen, sonst hätt ich das gemacht.
Und natürlich Bio - teilweise. Ökologie (DANKE für's Abithema -.-") war überhaupt nicht mein Ding, im Gegensatz zu Genetik, Neurobiologie etc. Da hab ich auch nie was gelernt, aber regelmäßig meine Einsen eingeheimst, weil's mich einfach tierisch interessiert hat. Und da wusste ich noch nicht mal, dass ich in die Medizin gehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein absolutes Hassfach war definitiv Mathe. Ich hatte bis einschließlich der 10. Klasse eine 1 in Mathe und sogar eine Leistungskursempfehlung von meinem damaligen Lehrer (das war aber auch der beste Mathe- und Physiklehrer der Welt, absolut). Da mir Mathe aber nie wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, hab ich den Grundkurs genommen und dann einen Lehrer gehabt, bei dem ich in den mündlichen Noten immer ne 2 hatte, ebenfalls in den Tests. Heißt, ich hab wirklich mal verstanden, was ein Skalarprodukt oder die Polynomdivision darstellen soll. Sobald es aber an die Kursarbeiten ging, hatte ich keine Ahnung mehr, weil ich die Fragen einfach nicht verstanden hab oO Dadurch kam dann sogar mein einziger Unterkurs der ganzen Oberstufe zusammen *grmpf*
Religion war auch nie mein Ding. Hatte ich in der Oberstufe zusammen mit Ethik (ja, ich hatte beides, längere Geschichte). Unser Lehrer war zwar ganz cool, aber wenn man mal Argumente gebracht hat, die man nicht auf religiöse Grundsätze zurückführte, sondern auf verschiedene Dinge (ja, dafür hatte ich ja Ethik), war ihm das nicht so Recht. Aber in unseren letzten Wochen haben wir "Das Leben des Brian" geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Erdkunde fand ich auch immer schrecklich, wenn man mal keine coolen Themen gemacht hat. Klima, Gestein, Vegetation, Wüsten... Hat mich nie interessiert.

Aber was Geschichte angeht: Da kommt es wirklich voll und ganz auf den Lehrer an. In der 7. und 8. hatte ich einen gaaaaanz laaaangsam und gaaaaanz leise sprechenden Lehrer, dann meistens noch nachmittags Geschichte im stickigen Saal im 1. Stock... Furchtbar.
In der 9. und 10. hingegen hatte ich den besten Geschichtslehrer der Schule, was keiner, der ihn kennt, widerlegen wird. Er hat Geschichte so erzählt, als wäre er selbst dabei gewesen... O-Ton: "Wisst ihr noch, wie das damals war, 1789 bei der französischen Revolution????" Er hat eine Begeisterung für Geschichte an den Tag gelegt, die fast jeden mitgerissen hat.
In der Oberstufe hatte ich dann eine coole Lehrerin, die aber noch sehr jung war (hatte sie auch im Deutsch LK, da war sie echt super), und ich glaube einfach, dass es ihr schwer fiel, die Horde im Grundkurs Geschichte unter Kontrolle zu halten. Mag vielleicht auch dran legen, dass wir einfach die absoluten Vollhonks der Stufe im Kurs hatten.


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hast du in Ethik den Schillinger oder wen? Weil ich mag den Mann irgendwie...in Latein war er ziemlich gut auf menschlicher Ebene...aber Latein hab ich wie die meiten anderen auch, gehasst.



jap. Der Mann ist in Latein schon episch aber in Ethik da ist er..
..superepisch!


----------



## MasterXoX (23. September 2010)

_|_|_ 
_|_|_ 
o|o|x

was soll das bedeuten???


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> _|_|_
> _|_|_
> o|o|x
> 
> was soll das bedeuten???



Tic Tac Toe spielen.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tic Tac Toe spielen.




Wieso hat der TE das in seinem Post?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso hat der TE das in seinem Post?


Weil er es wohl in Erdkunde spielt mit seinem Sitznachbar, weil es so langweilig ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Weil er es wohl in Erdkunde spielt mit seinem Sitznachbar, weil es so langweilig ist.




Achso jetzt hab ich das verstanden^^
Danke Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. September 2010)

Mathe, Physik, Chemie, Bio und Erdkunde sind meine Lieblingsfäch0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death the Kid (23. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht mit der Schule fertig,aber mich interessieren eher die
Geisteswissenschaften und Fächer,die nicht nur stupides auswendig lernen
erfordern.

Momentan habe ich auch nicht wirklich ein Lieblingsfach,es scheint alles
so langweilig,aber ich finde Gemeinschaftskunde und Deutch gut.Nur haben
wir dieses Schuljahr eine Lehrerin in GK,die wie eine Moderatorin redet und
uns alle so dermaßen langweilt und denkt wir wären Idioten und alles wäre
doch viel zu schwer für uns arme Gymnasiasten.

Achja und zu dem Thema Sportunterricht,ich meine man hat es sich ja wohl
selbst ausgesucht dick zu werden,also sollte man da nicht meckern.
Außerdem habe ich in meiner Klasse auch stämmige Typen,aber die legen
sich extrem ins Zeug und haben unter anderem auch gute Noten.

Erfolg kann man sich erarbeiten,Glück ist Zufall.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen Schweine, ihr. Mein Geschichtslehrer ist der absolute Obertroll und schafft es nicht die Leute auch nur 5 Minuten zu begeistern.



Mein ehemaliger Geschichtslehrer war selbst Vorzeigestudent, sogar auf internationaler Ebene. Extrem anspruchsvoller Unterricht, strenge Methoden und knallhart. Dazu kam, dass ich im LK das einzige weibliche Wesen war und mich durchbeissen musste. Hat aber sehr gut geklappt. ^^


----------



## Edou (23. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Achja und zu dem Thema Sportunterricht,ich meine man hat es sich ja wohl
> selbst ausgesucht dick zu werden,also sollte man da nicht meckern.



Epic, wirklich Epic. 



Aber Btt: Englisch hab ich Gerne :>


----------



## Death the Kid (23. September 2010)

@Über mir:

Na ich meine das ist doch so oder meinst du wirklich
man hat das Abnehmen nur zum Vergnügen erfunden?

Gib mal was geistreiches ab...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> @Über mir:
> 
> Na ich meine das ist doch so oder meinst du wirklich
> man hat das Abnehmen nur zum Vergnügen erfunden?
> ...



Niedlich, wirklich.

Meinst du wirklich JEDER ist absichtlich Dick? Jeder macht es mit Absicht? Sicher nicht. Oder hast du als Kind in etwa die Kontrolle was du Zuhause bekommst an Nahrung?
Oder über deine Gene?Nicht jeder ist Sportlich, auch Dünne Menschen sind nicht Unbedingt Sportlich. Und nicht jeder hat die Motivation, die Kraft oder eventuell das Geld um abzunehmen.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> @Über mir:
> 
> Na ich meine das ist doch so oder meinst du wirklich
> man hat das Abnehmen nur zum Vergnügen erfunden?
> ...



Es hat zwar überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun und gibt eh nur Theater, aber:

Nein, nicht jeder Übergewichtigte hat es sich ausgesucht, dick zu sein. Und nein, ich bin selbst nicht dick. Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die durch Medikamente oder Krankheiten zugenommen haben und denen es sehr schwer fällt, das Gewicht wieder zu verlieren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

Einiges hängt von Genen bei dick werden ab...bei einigen ist es aber doch nur das unkontrollierte essen.

Sportunterricht finde ich auch teilweise dumm. Die Sportlichen Sachen, die ich sehr gut kann, kommen nur sehr selten dran...das nervt mich manchmal.

Aber das sollte jetzt keine Ausrede sein...ich würde mich schon als sportlich sehen.


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Einiges hängt von Genen bei dick werden ab...bei einigen ist es aber doch nur das unkontrollierte essen.
> 
> Sportunterricht finde ich auch teilweise dumm. Die Sportlichen Sachen, die ich sehr gut kann, kommen nur sehr selten dran...das nervt mich manchmal.
> 
> Aber das sollte jetzt keine Ausrede sein...ich würde mich schon als sportlich sehen.



Ich find das Argument dass Sport unfair ist total schwachsinnig.
Es hat nichts damit zu tun ob wann dick dünn oder was weiß ich ist.
Ich selbst hab seit der 5.Klasse immer nur 1 oder 2 in Sport gehabt und hab selber übergewicht.
Ich kenn auch zich Schüler die sich nichtmal anstrengen um etwas zu machen weil sie schon im vorraus sagen
"Nein des kann ich nicht"
aber andererseits auch unsportliche Jungs die sich anstrengen und ihren Spaß am Sportunterrricht haben und ihre 2 oder 3 kriegen.

BTT: Kunst find ich auch ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (23. September 2010)

Kunst und vielleicht Biologie.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich find das Argument dass Sport unfair ist total schwachsinnig.
> Es hat nichts damit zu tun ob wann dick dünn oder was weiß ich ist.
> Ich selbst hab seit der 5.Klasse immer nur 1 oder 2 in Sport gehabt und hab selber übergewicht.
> Ich kenn auch zich Schüler die sich nichtmal anstrengen um etwas zu machen weil sie schon im vorraus sagen
> ...



Du lässt aber aus das es auch Leute gibt die Unsportlich sind, und sich dies nicht aneignen können. Schön und gut wenn der Lehrer benotet nach Astrengung, doch so ist es nicht immer und ganz Schnell wird es Ungerecht. Daher sollte es auch einen Theoretischen teil geben, den man sich aneignen kann. Über Sportthemen: Turnen, Ringen, Fußball usw.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich find das Argument dass Sport unfair ist total schwachsinnig.
> Es hat nichts damit zu tun ob wann dick dünn oder was weiß ich ist.
> Ich selbst hab seit der 5.Klasse immer nur 1 oder 2 in Sport gehabt und hab selber übergewicht.
> Ich kenn auch zich Schüler die sich nichtmal anstrengen um etwas zu machen weil sie schon im vorraus sagen
> ...



Es hängt - wieder einmal - vom Lehrer ab.


Letztes Jahr hat er keine Noten gemacht eigentlich. Er hat jedem ne 3 gegeben, außer denen, die beim Fußballspielen nie den Ball abgegeben haben, im Fußball sind und Tore etc geschossen haben.

Wir wollten eig. auch Turnnoten machen, wo ich sehr gut drin war...nix gibts. Dann ist es noch 5 Wochen am Ende ausgefallen wegen der Hitze.

Weil ich Heuschnupfen etc. habe, war ich im Rennen (Coopertest etc.) auch nicht sehr gut.

Ich hab aber alles gemacht, und nicht vorher gesagt, dass es eh nix wird. Ich glaube der Lehrer wusste nichtmal, dass ich Allergien etc. habe.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es hängt - wieder einmal - vom Lehrer ab.



Beim Sportunterricht auf jeden Fall. In meinem letzten Jahr auf dem Gymi haben wir eine super Lehrerin gehabt, sind Rudern, Klettern und Snowboarden (Indoor) gegangen. Sowas macht Spaß und dann hat man auch richtig Lust, mitzumachen. Damals waren selbst die eher unsportlichen Schüler begeistert und haben gute Noten bekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Sportunterricht selbst bei festem Lehrplan interessant und abwechslungsreich gestalten kann.

In Klasse 7 bis 11 gab es meist nur ein Thema: Bodenturnen und Leichtathletik. Damals war ich auch nicht aussergewöhnlich gut, aber das lag daran, dass solche Sportarten nicht jedermanns Sache sind.


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Beim Sportunterricht auf jeden Fall. In meinem letzten Jahr auf dem Gymi haben wir eine super Lehrerin gehabt, sind Rudern, Klettern und Snowboarden (Indoor) gegangen. Sowas macht Spaß und dann hat man auch richtig Lust, mitzumachen. Damals waren selbst die eher unsportlichen Schüler begeistert und haben gute Noten bekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Sportunterricht selbst bei festem Lehrplan interessant und abwechslungsreich gestalten kann.
> 
> In Klasse 7 bis 11 gab es meist nur ein Thema: Bodenturnen und Leichtathletik. Damals war ich auch nicht aussergewöhnlich gut, aber das lag daran, dass solche Sportarten nicht jedermanns Sache sind.



Bei uns ist es jedes Jahr das Gleiche:
Herbst/Winter: Basketball/Handball/Fußball
Frühling/Sommer: Leichtathletik und Coopertest


----------



## Erz1 (23. September 2010)

Meine beiden Lieblingsfächer sind aufjedenfall Deutsch und Geschichte - ich bin da so gesehen im Element. Kann mich da austoben und vor allem haben wir dort auch noch in der Oberstufe die besten Lehrer für die Fächer bekommen - unseren Rektor in Geschichte und einen etwas "neueren" Lehrer in Deutsch. Zwar schlägt mich letzter manchmal in Civilisation IV , aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach kommt Erdkunde , ich finde es eher langweilig, aber seit meinem Praktikum in einer Schule (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wo ich nicht Deutsch und Geschichte nehmen konnte, sondern Weltkunde (das' Erdkunde und Geschichte zusammen), ist es wieder ein bisschen ausgeglichen. Danach kommt so der Standartkram;
Allerdings habe ich wirklich 4 Hassfächer, welche nicht nur durch meine Inkopetenz hinausstechen, sondern auch einfach durch Hass. Diese Fächer verderben mir wirklich den Schultag, Englisch --> Es ist annehmbar, bin nun nicht sonderlich schlecht, aber es macht mir weder Spaß, noch bin ich der Typ, der endlos lange Texte spricht auf Englisch. Es ist für mich eine Höllenqual, im Unterricht zu sitzen und versuchen irgendwas rauszuquetschen.
Kunst, ich bin so kreativ wie ein Stein - und die sind bekanntlich ja nicht die größten Künstler. Auch zeichnerisch bin ich eher minderbemittelt (XD) und finde es völlig sinnfrei, dafür 2 Stunden opfern zu müssen, bzw. muss ich ja nicht mehr, ist abgewählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso Physik - Formeln.. urgh. Und selbst mit Formeln war es für mich nicht einmal möglich, besser als ne 4 zu bekommen -.-" Aber ist auch weg, Chemie und Bio halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das am zurzeit schlimmste Fach .. tadaa: Sport. - Bin nicht fett, aber Schulsport ist für mich einfach.. unnütz. Klar, ich spiele Fußball und jogge hin' und wieder mal, wenn es das Wetter hier zulässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber damit genügt es auch, mit allem anderen bin ich einfach .. überfordert. Und dafür kann ich nicht einmal was -.-" 

Bisschen ausgeschweift, @ Topic, Deutsch und Geschichte ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (23. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Definiere bitte "niederzuargumentieren", wenns um die selbst interpretierbare Glaubensfrage geht. Oder beziehst Du Dich dabei auf Dinge wie brennende Büsche, sich teilende Meere, etc?



@Davatar: Es geht mir nicht darum, Gott an sich in Frage zu stellen. Ich bin Agnostiker, das heißt ich bin der Ansicht, dass es durchaus einen Gott, oder eine höher stehende Macht geben kann, zweifle aber an, dass irgendeine Religion dieser Welt diese höhere Macht wirklich treffend wiederspiegeln kann. Es geht mir darum, das Christentum in Frage zu stellen und das ist durchaus möglich, z.B. anhand von sich widersprechenden Inhalten des neuen und alten Testaments, historischer Forschung, die Inhalten der Bibel widerspricht, etc. Unser Religionslehrer hat uns mal gesagt, dass seine besten Schüler bisher alles Atheisten oder Agnostiker waren, da sie nicht nur blind hinnehmen, sondern gelernt haben, zu hinterfragen, kritische Punkte zu diskutieren und sich ihre eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Seph018 (23. September 2010)

Unsympath. Wow ist mir egal ob das Wort im Duden steht.


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> als Kind war ich einfach nicht so gravitationsresistent wie andere Kinder - zu deutsch: Fette Kinder können nicht springen. Schon mal Elefanten hüpfen sehen? Natürlich nicht. Ist von der Natur auch nicht so gewollt


omg quote for absolute f*ching epicness xD


----------



## Sunyo (24. September 2010)

Als Lieblingsfach würde ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen aber ich nenne mal Religion. Da lern ich wenigsten was fürs Leben, dank dem Lehrer was ich da hab. Ich meine jetzt nicht religiöse Sachen, sondern spezielle Allgemeinbildung die nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Als Lieblingsfach würde ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen aber ich nenne mal Religion. Da lern ich wenigsten was fürs Leben, dank dem Lehrer was ich da hab. Ich meine jetzt nicht religiöse Sachen, sondern spezielle Allgemeinbildung die nicht selbstverständlich ist.


Das war bei mir damals eher in Physik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genialen Lehrer gehabt. 1/3 der Zeit über "Gott & die Welt" gelabert und restlichen 2/3 den Stoff richtig durchgeprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Meine Lieblingsfächer waren Mathematik und Physik. Beide bloß relativ anspruchslos in der Schule :I, wodurch aber auch erst ein sehr viel größeres Interesse entstand!


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

jaja wer hat nun gemeint das der thread nach 3seiten geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wette gewonnen [X]
Weltherrschaft [ ]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. September 2010)

Mein Lieblings Fach war die "Pause"


----------



## Davatar (27. September 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> @Davatar: Es geht mir nicht darum, Gott an sich in Frage zu stellen. Ich bin Agnostiker, das heißt ich bin der Ansicht, dass es durchaus einen Gott, oder eine höher stehende Macht geben kann, zweifle aber an, dass irgendeine Religion dieser Welt diese höhere Macht wirklich treffend wiederspiegeln kann. Es geht mir darum, das Christentum in Frage zu stellen und das ist durchaus möglich, z.B. anhand von sich widersprechenden Inhalten des neuen und alten Testaments, historischer Forschung, die Inhalten der Bibel widerspricht, etc. Unser Religionslehrer hat uns mal gesagt, dass seine besten Schüler bisher alles Atheisten oder Agnostiker waren, da sie nicht nur blind hinnehmen, sondern gelernt haben, zu hinterfragen, kritische Punkte zu diskutieren und sich ihre eigene Meinung zu bilden.


Ok das lass ich so gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte nur befürchtet, das "niederargumentieren" klang für mich halt einfach sehr dem momentanen Trend folgend, grundsätzlich alles abzulehnen, was mit Religion zu tun hat, weil (man möge mir den Ausdruck verzeihen) das "viel cooler ist". Solche witzigen Vögel hab ich drum auch schon erlebt. Aber wenn natürlich ordentlich diskutiert wird, find ichs toll.

BTT: Was ich immer lustig fand war, wenn sich ein Lehrer zwischendurch mal von der trockenen Theorie abgehoben und aberwitzige Übungen in die Runde gestellt hat. So haben wir beispielsweise mal in Physik berechnen müssen, wiviele Fliegen in einem Kubikmeter Luftraum sein müssen, wenn man aus dem Flugzeug springt und durch den entsprechenden Gegendruck der Fliegen in der Luft stehen bleibt. Oder anders gesagt: Ich falle runter und die Frage ist nun, wiviele Fliegen nach oben fliegen müssen, um mich aufzufangen, so dass ich in der Luft stehen bleibe. Ich kenne das Resultat zwar nicht mehr, fand aber die Aufgabe recht witzig.
Einmal hatten wir auch nen Physiklehrer, der eigentlich Militäroffizier war, aber zwangsbeurlaubt werden musste, weil er seit 10-15 Jahren nie Ferien genommen hat (Arbeitstier...). Ihr denkt vielleicht jetzt, das war übel, aber eigentlich wars recht witzig. Weil so bestanden die Physikaufgaben immer aus recht interessanten Themen, bei denen man beispielsweise die Geschwindigkeit eines Abfangjägers berechnen musste, wenn ein russischer Jäger angreift oder den Explosionsradius einer Handgranate berechnen oder aber (meine Lieblingsaufgabe) den optimalen Standort zum Abwurf einer Atombombe auf die Schweiz berechnen. Ich geb zu, die Aufgaben waren zT politisch seeeehr inkorrekt, dafür haben sie enormen Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (27. September 2010)

BWL und Englisch. Mit Abstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich leibe Wirtschaftliches Denken und ich liebe die englische Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

English, Französisch, einfach geil.


----------

